# Two HD sets on one 622?



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

I've seen discussed here the possibility of simultaneously running two HD sets off of the TV1 output for the 622 - one connected to the HDMI output and the other connected to the component output. Has anyone here actually done this with the 622 or with any other Dish Network box? (I think it might be possible with the 811using the component and DVI outputs.) If you have done it, which type of cable did you run to the TV farthest from the receiver, and how long is the cable run?


----------



## lance500 (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes I have been doing this for months with the Dish 811, it works great. We should be able to do it with the 622 as well, as both hd outputs are hot at the same time. I will not have my 622 installed till March 24.

The DVI feeds my downstairs TV and the component feeds the upstairs tv 

I used a 5 wire 25 ft component/rca cable from monoprice.com, I can't post the url yet this is my first post, it is product ID 322


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info Lance500. That confirms what I suspected. My 622 is supposed to be installed in 2 weeks. I don't have the 2nd HDTV yet, but I've been thinking about getting one for my family room. Your setup also confirms info I've seen elsewhere suggesting the component output is better suited for long runs than the DVI output. I think I will need 50-to-75 feet to get from my living room to my family room. I've seen component cables in 50ft and 100ft lengths - I'm not sure how much that distance woud degrade the signal, but I may eventually give it a try.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

But the problem is, how do you install the component cable .... I wish I could use either RG6 or Cat5, which is already in the structured cabling I have.

I checked component through cat5 - looks like the signal would be heavily degraded.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

nataraj said:


> But the problem is, how do you install the component cable .... I wish I could use either RG6 or Cat5, which is already in the structured cabling I have.
> 
> I checked component through cat5 - looks like the signal would be heavily degraded.


I take you mean just one run of RG6? Because you can use RG6 with the proper connectors on the end as component cables. But obviously you need 3 runs.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

DP1 said:


> I take you mean just one run of RG6? Because you can use RG6 with the proper connectors on the end as component cables. But obviously you need 3 runs.


Ofcourse ... I've only two runs of rg6 (one to get the sat signal to receiver).

Dish should implement DLNA and start using the ethernet port on 622.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lance500 said:


> ...
> The DVI feeds my downstairs TV and the component feeds the upstairs tv
> ...


So, I'm thinkin' the 622 is downstairs.:grin:


----------



## 65notch (Feb 15, 2006)

I just purchased a Samsung 17" 730MW LCD monitor w/ a TV tuner and HDReady for the bedroom...very nice unit btw for the great price I got it at. And a backup monitor if there ever be a need.

So I was taking a look at the it's HD picture vs. my PT53WX54 at the same time. I switched up both signals via the HDMI->DVI cable and component cables. W/ the Samsung my component cables looked better, but w/ my RPTV the HDMI looks a tad better. But I am planning on doing what you are doing, if I can't find a reasonable 25ft HDMI cable then I'll buy or make some longer component cables. Everything I've read/heard seems like a length no great than 25 ft, should be okay for component cables.

Good luck.


----------



## sendy (Jan 18, 2006)

THE REAL QUESTION IS...
IF YOU CAN WATCH SOMETHING ON TV1 HDMI AND ANOTHER SHOW ON TV2 COMPONENT...


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

sendy said:


> THE REAL QUESTION IS...
> IF YOU CAN WATCH SOMETHING ON TV1 HDMI AND ANOTHER SHOW ON TV2 COMPONENT...


The REAL answer is no. To the best of my knowledge, HDMI and component will show the same show... I personally haven't heard anyone on this forum doing so yet so it is all speculation but makes sense...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Sure, they will always show the same content. They are both TV1 output.


----------

